# předstěna, obvodová konstrukce



## Rjanosc

Ahoj, překládám text z češtiny do slovinštiny, a nemůžu nijak najít překlad slov předstěna a obvodová konstrukce (jde o prospekt o zateplení domů). Bude mi stačit i překlad do angličtiny, francouzštiny nebo i jiného jazyka. Děkuji za informace.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hi Rjanosc, you've given us the broad context (zateplení domů - home or building insulation), but I don't think it's possible to give a good translation of předstěna and obvodová konstrukce without more specific context.  Can you give the whole sentence or phrase in which the terms occur, or are they just headings in a list?  In the specific context, is there any clue about what materials the konstrukce is made of - insulation panels, metal framework?  Konstrukce can have very wide meanings - structure, materials, design, assembly, so the context is crucial. Is the insulation *inside* the building or on the outside?

Without further context, my best educated guess (from many years of translating technical texts) is that *předstěna* is the basic _wall structure_ or _framework_ (while it is still at the building stage, not the finished wall) - literally "the pre-wall".

Again, without more precise context, *obvodová konstrukce* (probably) means the materials round the outside/circumference/periphery, but it could also mean design of the peripheral faces, the cladding, the materials used on the outside, the peripheral structure, the external walls, or even how the cladding is assembled (montáž).

If your *předstěna* is what you see in the diagram here (the wooden laths between the Rigidur plasterboard and the Delta-Rex vapour barrier), then the right word is 
*battens* (= the pieces of wood) or *battening* (= the process or method of fixing the wooden slats in place).


----------



## Rjanosc

Enquiring Mind said:


> Hi Rjanosc, you've given us the broad context (zateplení domů - home or building insulation), but I don't think it's possible to give a good translation of předstěna and obvodová konstrukce without more specific context.  Can you give the whole sentence or phrase in which the terms occur, or are they just headings in a list?  In the specific context, is there any clue about what materials the konstrukce is made of - insulation panels, metal framework?  Konstrukce can have very wide meanings - structure, materials, design, assembly, so the context is crucial. Is the insulation *inside* the building or on the outside?
> 
> Without further context, my best educated guess (from many years of translating technical texts) is that *předstěna* is the basic _wall structure_ or _framework_ (while it is still at the building stage, not the finished wall) - literally "the pre-wall".
> 
> Again, without more precise context, *obvodová konstrukce* (probably) means the materials round the outside/circumference/periphery, but it could also mean design of the peripheral faces, the cladding, the materials used on the outside, the peripheral structure, the external walls, or even how the cladding is assembled (montáž).
> 
> If your *předstěna* is what you see in the diagram here (the wooden laths between the Rigidur plasterboard and the Delta-Rex vapour barrier), then the right word is
> *battens* (= the pieces of wood) or *battening* (= the process or method of fixing the wooden slats in place).



Děkuji za odpověď, já budu psát česky, protože anglicky moc neumím. Obvodovou konstrukci mám v této větě: Za pomoci aplikačních koncovek X JET, které umožňují bezprašný odvod dopravního vzduchu, je možné plnit (izolovat) rovněž příčky vytvořené pomocí sádrokartonových desek i *obvodové konstrukce *domů a stropů. Težko říct, oč jde, neboť překládám reklamní brožuru, kde široký kontext není. Pak je tu i spojení *obvodový plášť,* což je mi také záhada (Dodatečné zateplování svislých a šikmých konstrukcí střech či obvodových plášťů domů patří mezi časté případy použití XXXXXX (= název firmy)). 
Co se týká předstěny, tak to mám ve větě: Velmi rozšířenou aplikací XXXXX je vyplňování stěn dřevostaveb, *předstěn* při dodatečném zateplení i příček z různých typů materiálu. Nejsou tak obrázky, které by ukazovaly, oč jde.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Já zase slovinsky neumím (mea culpa  - oprostite!).  Podle mého, obvodová konstrukce tady znamená vnější povrch (exterior surface), tedy:
Za pomoci aplikačních koncovek X JET ......  je možné plnit (izolovat) rovněž příčky vytvořené  pomocí sádrokartonových desek i *obvodové konstrukce *domů a stropů.
The X JET application nozzles ... also make it possible to insulate (infill) the void (or cavity) created between plasterboard panels and exterior surfaces of buildings and ceilings. 
(We are talking about *cavity walls* and ceilings)

Dodatečné zateplování svislých a šikmých konstrukcí střech či  obvodových plášťů domů patří mezi časté případy ...
.... is also frequently used for additional insulation of vertical and sloping roofs or walls.
(Stačí - *konstrukce* tady znamená design nebo construction; obvodový plášť je tady _wall_.) 

Velmi rozšířenou aplikací XXXXX je vyplňování stěn dřevostaveb, *předstěn* při dodatečném zateplení i příček ..... 
XXX is very often used to infill walls in buildings made of wood, or to insulate stud cavities and partition walls .... (Look at the diagrams here)

Podle mého by bylo užitečné mrknout se i na české a slovinské webové stránky firem, které provádějí zateplování domů.

(ps: čeština jako světový jazyk - teda!)


----------



## Rjanosc

Mockrát díky, to mi určitě pomůže. U slovinských webových stránek je bohužel problém to, že je jich málo, protože Slovinsko je malý stát.


----------

